# IK Multimedia Releases Free J-60 Bonus Content for Registered Users



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 19, 2018)

http://www.ikmultimedia.com/news/news.php?id=987

It includes 42 new instrument sounds and 1.2 GB of new oscillator samples.
(The rar file is a little over one GB)

Go to your "My Products" page and under Syntronik click "Sounds Downloads" and use the "Available Sounds for Mac/Windows" to get your new presets.

The new content focuses on pulse width modulation: both LFO-driven cyclical modulation of the pulse width and envelope-driven pulse width sweeps all provided at several different rates. Plus, there is also a new “Deep Pulse” instrument that provides a new square wave that has been meticulously sampled chromatically with many round robins for maximum analog sound accuracy.

This is the third free Syntronik Expansion after the ones for PRO-V and SAM. When you figure that they did their first update in November 2017, they are really standing behind it. I wonder if they will eventually create new expansions for all the synths.


----------

